# How to update driver during boot



## ekta (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,

I have a network card inserted in my system. Since there is no upstream driver for that, card is not getting detected during boot. 

I want to perfom FreeBSD pxeboot installation using this network card. I could able to proceed till NFS server selection and after that it is prompting for network card selection. Since I dont have upstream driver, network card is not listed. 
Can anyone help me in how to insert the driver at this stage?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 13, 2012)

Use a card that's supported. How can we 'insert' a driver when that driver doesn't even exist?

Would be nice to know what card it actually is though. And what version of FreeBSD you want to try.


----------



## ekta (Jan 16, 2012)

Driver for my network card is not built with the freebsd FreeBSD distrubution, I mean no in-box driver availale for my card. But I have an out of box driver for my card. In order to test my card, I need to insert that driver during boot.

Generally after loading the OS, I used to insert the driver using *kldload <>.ko* and I would be able to detect my cards. But now I want to see my cards during OS installation, because I need to test pxe-boot using my network card.

Thanks.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 16, 2012)

This is easy to do using the FreeBSD 9.0 installation CD, as you are give the option to drop to a shell at various points in the install (like the disk partitioner).  Just drop to the shell, load the kernel module, exit the shell, and carry on with the installation.


----------

